# تقنية تشكيل المعادن



## mazin99 (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن كتاب عن تقنية الشكيل مختص بالحسابات
والمسائل الخاصة بالتشكيل من شد وضغط واجهادات
والدرفلة والقص اذا فيه امكانية وبالعربي

وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## حمادة محمود (15 أغسطس 2009)

هذة مجموعة من الكتب للتحميل المباشر اتمنى تفيدك.لو فادتك ياريت تدعى لى بالتوفيق والهداية 
*http://www.matse.psu.edu/modeling/GA.pdf
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/publications...s/301C_03p.pdf
http://www.mslab.boun.edu.tr/rolling.doc*​


----------



## mtzkhirt (15 أغسطس 2009)

اتفضل اخى الفاضل
Metal Forming & Finite element simulation

Investigation of mechanical properties and devitriﬁcation of Cu-based bulk glass formers alloyed with noble metals


----------



## mazin99 (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين كثير لكن لا يوجد باللغه العربيه 

وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## MAUKL (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله ينور*

يا ريت يكون الموضوع بالصور وبعض المعلومات :15:
مايكل افتكرتك اسوان
يوجد هذا الربط به بعض من صور تشكيل المعادن 
http://kenanaonline.com/forfoge


----------



## shady512 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور اخي ع الكتب والصور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

